# 2018 Super Bowl



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Thought I would post this up for Recurenator.....2018 Super Bowl in Minnesota....... :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HAHA... I remember all he talked about was how the team was moving... Now they have a new stadium being built....superbowl in 2018 coming to MN. Now if we can just have the Vikings be a contender for that said superbowl....and a few before hand. :beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

It's as close to a SB the Queens will get. They would probably have had a better chance at a SB if they had moved. oke: :rollin:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure we will be the first team to play in their home state for the Super Bowl title !!!!! ( I don't think anyone has done that as of yet) Go Vikes !!!!! and I'm sure we will beat the Pukers to get to the super bowl....... :beer: ......... oke: ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It will be funny when the (GULP!!) Vikings win both games against the packers this year....   

I know it is a bold call....but hey i got to do it every year... :thumb: oke:

Hopefully with some of the moves they made this off season will help slow down the Pack and can keep us with a lead in the 4th quarter. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Vikes will be great....in 1 8.....Vikes will be great.....in 1 8.

ala Common Man

The Jeff George to Randy Moss project works out brilliantly.


----------

